# Pissed!!!



## phideux (May 16, 2011)

I was scheduled to take my Paramedic CBT this morning, I show up early, as usual. The lady at the testing center informs me that there was some sort of update with the Pearson Vue software that shut down the whole system. So I can't test today and have to reschedule. I call pearson vue, Whose call center is in a country, not here, where you can barely decipher what anyone is saying. The only thing they say is a supervisor will call me back, maybe today, but if I don't hear from them in a few days to call them back. It seems that every time you schedule a test the earliest date it will let you pick is always 2 weeks away, so I know this will be the case when I try to reschedule. Meanwhile the job posting I am supposed to apply for, an almost guaranteed position, closes in 14 days, and I need my numbers to apply. Once this posting goes away it won't re-open for a minimum of a year. I'm screwed, thanks Pearson Vue. 
 :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:
:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:

Rant Over, Bring on the Jackie D, lots of it.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 16, 2011)

Seriously....relax.  Not a big deal.  If this makes you blow a gasket, wait until you encounter real problems.  This is just a minor annoyance.  Try to have a good rest of your day though....


----------



## JPINFV (May 16, 2011)

> Meanwhile the job posting I am supposed to apply for, an almost guaranteed position



Why is it an almost guaranteed position?


----------



## socalmedic (May 16, 2011)

you wont have your numbers in two weeks even if you did take it today. NREMT is taking about a month right now. this is coming from 4 different friends, 2 just got their numbers posted online, 2 just got their cards. time frame to expect is 3-5 weeks. sorry but sometimes your sure bets arent so sure. just take it in stride...


----------



## phideux (May 19, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> you wont have your numbers in two weeks even if you did take it today. NREMT is taking about a month right now. this is coming from 4 different friends, 2 just got their numbers posted online, 2 just got their cards. time frame to expect is 3-5 weeks. sorry but sometimes your sure bets arent so sure. just take it in stride...



I got into my test today, 80 questions, Passed. I don't know about it taking a month to get your numbers. Mine were posted this afternoon. 
When I took my Basic and Intermediate, same thing, if you finish your test before noon, your numbers post on the website the same day. I don't know why it  took your friends a month for theirs to post.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2011)

Getting the result!=getting your card


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2011)

*So, "Dog", was it worth all that?*


----------



## socalmedic (May 20, 2011)

getting your "numbers" means getting your "P number" which you will not get same day. you may get your results, but results mean nothing in the gob market. I hope you do get your P-number in time to get your job though, I wish you the best of luck. mine took 3 weeks to be assigned though.


----------



## phideux (May 20, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> getting your "numbers" means getting your "P number" which you will not get same day. you may get your results, but results mean nothing in the gob market. I hope you do get your P-number in time to get your job though, I wish you the best of luck. mine took 3 weeks to be assigned though.



The "P Number" is on the NREMT website. Mine is there right now. That is what I needed to get my state card. I'm leaving to get my prints done for the background check in about 15 minutes. I should have my state card the beginning of next week.


----------



## crazycajun (May 20, 2011)

phideux said:


> The "P Number" is on the NREMT website. Mine is there right now. That is what I needed to get my state card. I'm leaving to get my prints done for the background check in about 15 minutes. I should have my state card the beginning of next week.



Agreed. Don't know how the rules work in Cali but here in South Carolina you always get "P-number" same day or next day. Good luck with IBT. They were 2 weeks out getting results back. Where you going to work? You can PM me if you don't want to make it public. I may be able to help.


----------



## DrParasite (May 20, 2011)

I actually agree with the OP.  he took time off from work, scheduled the test, and with no notice or fault of his, was not permitted to test.  he needs this to get the job, i'm guessing it's the only thing he needs is his NREMTP and he has everything else, so, again, he did everything right.

also, assuming that he has to wait 2 weeks to find the next open appointment to schedule the test, it delays it, and it gives him a disadvantage against all the others who already have their NREMTP numbers and cards.

it's one thing if he screwed up, if he was late, or if he did something to cause the test to be cancelled.  this is just bad luck, and unfortunately due to no fault of the OP's, it can cost him the job during this round of hiring.  hopefully the supervisor can help you out


----------



## freebyrd (May 27, 2011)

phideux said:


> I was scheduled to take my Paramedic CBT this morning, I show up early, as usual. The lady at the testing center informs me that there was some sort of update with the Pearson Vue software that shut down the whole system. So I can't test today and have to reschedule. I call pearson vue, Whose call center is in a country, not here, where you can barely decipher what anyone is saying. The only thing they say is a supervisor will call me back, maybe today, but if I don't hear from them in a few days to call them back. It seems that every time you schedule a test the earliest date it will let you pick is always 2 weeks away, so I know this will be the case when I try to reschedule. Meanwhile the job posting I am supposed to apply for, an almost guaranteed position, closes in 14 days, and I need my numbers to apply. Once this posting goes away it won't re-open for a minimum of a year. I'm screwed, thanks Pearson Vue.
> :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:
> :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:
> 
> Rant Over, Bring on the Jackie D, lots of it.



call centers in india..don't you luv em'?


----------

